

Hints of 'time before Big Bang' - dhimes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7440217.stm

======
DaniFong
This has fallen off the front page, but this article inspired me to give my
own treatment of the state of cosmology, and the results mentioned here.

Read Cosmology in Ten Minutes:

[http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/cosmology-in-ten-
min...](http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/cosmology-in-ten-minutes/)

Or on HN:

[http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/cosmology-in-ten-
min...](http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/cosmology-in-ten-minutes/)

~~~
dhimes
Thanks, Dani!

------
dhimes
I'd be interested in seeing the Phys Rev Letter on this one. I treat a lot of
these ideas as bordering sci-fi, but PRL is a helluva journal.

The many-universe idea has been around for quite a while. They must have added
something interesting. The anisotropy is probably pretty significant.

~~~
hugh
I assume it's this one:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/0806.0377>

which was submitted to PRL by those authors two days ago.

I'm a physicist, but not an astrophysicist or cosmologist, so I'm having
trouble making head or tails of it. But most of the highly speculative stuff
in the article isn't mentioned in the paper.

~~~
dhimes
Thank you! I'll have a look.

------
herdrick
Crappy article. Here's the only new info:

"Detailed measurements made by the satellite have shown that the fluctuations
in the microwave background are about 10% stronger on one side of the sky than
those on the other.

Sean Carroll conceded that this might just be a coincidence, but pointed out
that a natural explanation for this discrepancy would be if it represented a
structure inherited from our universe's parent."

